# UPC Broadband and Phonewatch



## stobear (7 Dec 2010)

I am in the market for moving my broadband service and UPC caught my eye, on talking to them they told me that my Phonewatch connection needs to be wireless : it basically needs a SIM card so that a conflict between the two can be maintained. The cost of this SIM card is 190E. Is there really an issue here? Why does Vodafone not have the same conflict? All knowledge and guidance gratefully accepted.
Rob


----------



## ardmacha (7 Dec 2010)

Phonewatch works over the Eircom phone line, as does Vodafone broadband. UPC have their own cable, so you don't have an Eircom phone line.


----------



## stobear (7 Dec 2010)

Thanks, not sure I understand the last bit though?? Can you elaborate a bit on this please? Not fully up to speed on this


----------



## Santry (7 Dec 2010)

Me neither, we were thinking of switching to UPC also and have Phone watch too.  We were thinking of the 3 in 1 package of home phone, broadband and tv, would we be able to do it ?
Thanks


----------



## SparkRite (7 Dec 2010)

Santry said:


> Me neither, we were thinking of switching to UPC also and have Phone watch too.  We were thinking of the 3 in 1 package of home phone, broadband and tv, would we be able to do it ?
> Thanks



Basically "Phonewatch" works over the copper pair (phone line) from Eircom and UPC use their own cable (normally fibre).

Assuming if you go for the 3 (broadband/TV/phone) services with UPC then most people get rid of their Eircom line and therefore you will have to find another way for the alarm panel to contact the monitoring base.
Of course you can keep your phone line active by paying the line rental and this will not impact on your Phonewatch alarm.


----------



## stobear (7 Dec 2010)

Ah that explains it, thanks.

But would UPC have to then run their fibre cable to my house before I can get their service or would they just say 'sorry we dont have a connection to your house'


----------



## SparkRite (7 Dec 2010)

stobear said:


> Ah that explains it, thanks.
> 
> But would UPC have to then run their fibre cable to my house before I can get their service or would they just say 'sorry we dont have a connection to your house'



I don't know where in Meath you live but, yes, you would have to have the UPC cable run to your house.

If you live in a housing estate do any of your neighbours have UPC?


----------



## stobear (7 Dec 2010)

I am in Ratoath Meath.


----------



## alt1 (18 Dec 2010)

stobear said:


> I am in the market for moving my broadband service and UPC caught my eye, on talking to them they told me that my Phonewatch connection needs to be wireless : it basically needs a SIM card so that a conflict between the two can be maintained. The cost of this SIM card is 190E. Is there really an issue here? Why does Vodafone not have the same conflict? All knowledge and guidance gratefully accepted.
> Rob



They are talking about installing a GSM on to your alarm as they wont monitor your alarm through your UPC phone line. UPC themselves would not advise anyone to have there alarm monitored through there line either. The GSM uses a SIM card. 

The down side to getting the GSM installed is it can be easily blocked meaning your alarm wont ring PW if a blocker is being used. If I was you I would be looking at the new dual com GSM, this can also be blocked but is polled to the monitoring center, meaning it sends a signal every 30 seconds or what every the installer sets it up to. If a blocker is used then the monitoring station know about it, they wont using the GSM PW use.


----------

